

Ask HN: Rate our project: Tweetz.tv, Televize your Twitter - mistiaen
http://ape55.com/televized-twitter

======
axod
It'd be nice if you could view the public stream without signing in to
twitter.

edit: also I haven't logged in and checked yet, but it'd be neat if you have a
trending videos, hot videos, over a few time periods, etc. Maybe by category
also if you get the youtube metadata, so [view hot videos in the "news"
category in the last day]. Definitely tie into the youtube gdata API if you
haven't already.

~~~
mistiaen
Thanks for the feedback axod. That's a really good idea!

------
domodomo
Not sure if you are looking for this kind of feedback, but UI critique: I kept
trying to click the light blue text, thinking it was a link. In fact, my
assumption was finally validated, but only at the very bottom 'sign in with
your Twitter' link.

I also agree, you should just stick the public stream (or an abbreviated
version of it) on the front page, there should be no steps required to get a
taste of how things works. At the very least, a screenshot of how it looks on
the front page...need something to entice me to log in.

Once I logged in though, yes I dig it. I like that you can retweet from within
the interface. The UI is simple and works quite well, push that out to the
front page!

~~~
japetheape
You're right about the link colors, already changed it! About the frontpage,
we'll see. We will probably do some A/B testing on this one.

------
aditya
Reading the headline, I thought it would make people read out your tweets on
TV.

It's nice but the public stream is pretty much like
<http://www.youtube.com/videos?s=pop> \- right? I'm not sure how this is
better? and my private stream was kinda empty so perhaps its just me not being
your target audience, or my friends not being into video enough!

~~~
mistiaen
Hi adyitya. Thanks for the feedback. One advantage of the public stream over
youtube, is that you can discover new movies and immediately retweet them to
your friends. It's actually like twitter's public stream. I think the search
in the public stream in Twitter is very powerful and that was our reason to
implement this feature. Too bad the MyTV stream doesn't work for you yet.
Hopefully this will change soon. It does indeed depend on the people you
follow. Thanks for checking tweetz.tv, we're very eager to get feedback. We
want to create a useful tool, with these critiques we can make it better! So
what do you guys think, do you see value in the public stream?

------
mvalente
Pretty similar to what some of us did nearly 2 years ago:

<http://projects.mvalente.eu/TwitTV/>

\-- MV

